
Could KGB Archiver Be the Best Compression Tool Available? Or Just the Slowest? - hamid914
https://www.howtogeek.com/135326/could-kgb-archiver-be-the-best-compression-tool-available-or-just-the-slowest/
======
bengunnink
A 5-year-old article about program that's been abandoned for over a decade.

The only resource you need for compression comparison is
[http://mattmahoney.net/dc/text.html](http://mattmahoney.net/dc/text.html)

The author of that website, incidentally, started the PAQ algorithm that KGB
archiver uses.

